
Google Tracks Emails to Maintain Permanent Record of Everything You Ever Bought - jmsflknr
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/05/google-gmail-purchase-history-cant-be-deleted.html
======
fortyseven
I deleted a decade and a half of gmail in a recent move away because of this
crap. Took a couple weeks, but it DID remove that shopping data. Just have to
be patient.

At least, it removed the public facing display of the data... who the hell
knows if they hang onto it internally? Zero trust.

